# Caesarea-Sarnia website



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

I have just published a small website for the former Weymouth-Channel Islands mailboats Caesarea and Sarnia. Here is the address for anyone who wants to take a look.

www.caesarea-sarnia.co.uk


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Well done Sarnarea - looking forward to watching it grow!



sarnarea said:


> I have just published a small website for the former Weymouth-Channel Islands mailboats Caesarea and Sarnia. Here is the address for anyone who wants to take a look.
> 
> www.caesarea-sarnia.co.uk


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Many thanks. I've put all the material I have on the site - Hopefully others will have something to add to it.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

sarnarea said:


> Many thanks. I've put all the material I have on the site - Hopefully others will have something to add to it.


I'll have a look at the Newhaven museum when I get a chance. I know there's a pic of one of them being towed away, and some of them laying up here. Should be able to scan them if I can find them - and if they let me!

Andy


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Andy.


----------

